# probleme vorher vermeiden

## andix35

hallo, 

ich möchte auf meinem system gentoo installieren aber hätte vorher gern einiges geklärt. ins internet gehe ich über aol und win98 und habe deswegen ein paar fragen.

die punkte 1-4 der anleitung sind klar.

punkt 5 behandelt die netzwerkconfiguration. da ich aber nur einen einzel-pc besitze und auch nicht über linux ins internet gehe  muss (oder kann) ich dann irgendwelche "dummy-files" einsetzen und wie müssen die aussehen?  ( von netzwerkfragen habe ich absolut keine ahnung, habe mich noch nie damit beschäfigt)

bei punkt 7 stellt sich die frage nach diesem ominösen /mnt/gentoo verzeichnis. ist das nur ein temporäres installationsverzeichnis und muss daher angelegt werden und später auch wieder gelöscht werden?

ich wollt eigentlich nur / ,/boot,  /usr, /opt, /var, /usr/local und /home anlegen und das auf jeweils verschiedenen partitionen.

punkt 10 behandelt  rsync, aber ich kann via linux  keinen datenabgleich über das internet durchführen. ich stelle mir vor, dass ich übers internet mir die neuesten daten lade, und zwar auf eine windowspartition und dann von linux aus auf diese zugreife um mein system zu aktualisieren ( und das am besten noch während der installation). wie realisiere ich dies am besten ?

das wären meine fragen , ich bin für jede hilfe dankbar.

gruss

andreas

----------

## Konfuzius

Kommt man per AOL noch immer nicht direkt ins Internet? Muss man da noch immer deren Software benutzen?

----------

## kannX

Für die Installation mit einer DialUp Verbunden gibt es schon Howto's Forum, da musst du einfach mal suchen.

/mnt/gentoo ist temporär, keine Angst, man braucht halt nur ein Verzeichnis um eine Partition mounten zu können, wenn du dann von HDD bootest ist alles ganz Linunx-typisch normal.

----------

## Qubax

eigentlich willst du das machen, wie ich es getan habe (bei mir ist nicht alles so einfach wie ich es gern hätte)

nimm die stage3 und mach einfach alles der reihe nach. da ich mich mit aol nicht auskenne weis ich nicht was du da machen mußt

was aber das mit dem windows angeht kann ich dir helfen. merkt dir die partition auf der windows ist (hd**, zb hde3 bei mir)

```
nano -w /etc/fstab
```

und nimm dir unten eine leere zeile (die mit den # kannst du eigentlich löschen), wo du einfach der reihe nach einfüllst

```
/dev/hd** /mnt/c vfat users,rw,noauto 0 0
```

vergiß nicht das mountverzeichnis zu machen (mkdir /mnt/c)

für die fonts mußt du im kernel nls_iso8859-1 und nls_cp437 (reicht als modul) haben

vergiß auch nicht das der kernel fat bzw vfat lesen können muß

fertig

mit mount /mnt/c kannst du dann dein windows partition mounten und einfach von dort deine downloads nach /usr/portage/distfiles kopieren

hoffe es hat dir ein bißchen geholfen

----------

## Marvin-X

 *andix35 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich möchte auf meinem system gentoo installieren aber hätte vorher gern einiges geklärt. ins internet gehe ich über aol und win98 und habe deswegen ein paar fragen.

 

Internet mit AOL unter Linux geht nicht. Oder sollte sich da etwas geändert haben? Dieses Problem solltest Du zuerst ändern bevor Du mit Gentoo beginnst, denn Du bist auch nach der Grundinstallation auf eine funktionierende Internetverbindung angewiesen.

----------

## Konfuzius

Es gibt ja zur Not auch immer noch die Möglichkeit sich über einen der Call-by-Call Anbieter ins Internet einzuwählen..

AOL hat wohl nur in Amerika eine Einwahl per PPP zugelassen, alle anderen gucken in die Röhre..

----------

## Tharkun

Es gibt da "peng aol" (was ich grade gesehn habe war allerdings in Französisch :)) Aber ich wäre doch für einen echten Provider als so eine Notlösung.

----------

## junnuh

hallo. 

nichts fuer ungut, aber ich glaube weder du noch die vorraussetzungen die du mitbringst sind ausreichend um gentoo ans laufen zu bekommen..

----------

